#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail Merge Multiple Records on 1 page

## NealEHerman

I need help with combining several records from an excel spreadsheet into one mail merge document. Specifically, I have multiple records for one customer and wish to display some of the fileds on the document. My worksheet has enough space for 8 acct #'s and corresponding data but cannot write the code so that Word will pull in all the data for each customer. I have attached my doc and data file which is setup fine for merge but cannot code for sequential data to be pulled with a unigue key field. Example: ABC Co. has 4 records, I need to display all four account#.'s and respective data for that record in respective rows.Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## sid11143

Hai 
did you find a solution. I have the same problem. Can you please email me teh solution.
sid11143@gmail.com

----------


## Internoob2

I would do it like this.

I modified the mail merge,use a letter type (removed page number not sure why you need for a single page letter).

Go to start mail merge select letter, go to select recipients and select the data spreadsheet, edit recipient list to make sure all the fields are selected.

Then Finish and merge.


Hope this helps.  I have recently been doing mail merge stuff so it's fresh on my mind.

-BC

----------


## dmforward

Hi

I am having the same issue.  I have a letter to mail to several customers in regards to unpaid invoices.  Some customers have more than one invoice to be listed.  How do I go about this to have the several invoices print on the one letter?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I have done mail merge several times but have not come up against this issue.

----------


## Internoob2

Start a new thread and post sample sheets for the excel document and the word file you are merging to.

----------


## mivanows

It did not work. It shows one record per merges page. It should show mutiple records in one page.

----------


## macropod

Instead of resurrecting a thread that has been dormant for over a year, you should start a new thread, setting out what you're trying to do.

PS: Solutions for this kind of thing are readily available.

----------

